# What to log when tuning Snow Performance Water/Meth kit.



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

So I finally have my Snow Performance water/meth system installed, running 1 nozzle in USRT TB spacer and 1 post IC. I have started at setting recommended by Snow, but want to know what I need to log and what parameters I need to be in when adjusting module. Thanks.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

I would start with 020-115-118.


----------

